# Sony releases flash tool for Xperia devices



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 8, 2012)

Source : Sony's flash tool restores official ROMs to your unlocked Xperia

Seems like another win-win for consumers and for SONY, my next phone going to be a sammy is now a SONY . 



> Sony hasn't yet been granted the honor of building a Nexus device, but the company continues to be one of the best contributors to the Android Open Source Project, and one of the best at offering easy options for unlocking your device. Now, Sony has released a new flash tool to make it easier to restore your unlocked Xperia to an official ROM.
> 
> Sony has dedicated pages with instructions on easily unlocking your bootloader, and has done well to support the custom ROM community, and the new flash tool is an extension to all of that. Best of all, especially if you're a developer, you'll be able to choose different versions of the Android software if your device supports it, so you can load up Gingerbread or Ice Cream Sandwich if you want to test out an app.
> 
> Right now, the hardware that Sony is supporting is pretty limited, so the tool only works with the Xperia S, arc, and arc S, but Sony is planning to expand the compatibility in the future. The flash tool is also supported in many regions, with the notable exceptions of China, North Korea, Iran, Burma, Cuba, Sudan and Syria (which Sony says is due to "distribution issues").


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

No wonder XDA gave Sony the best OEM of the year.
Great step by them this.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 8, 2012)

that is some good stuff from sony..


----------



## duke123 (Dec 8, 2012)

does this mean we can unlock the bootloader without losing sony warranty?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 8, 2012)

duke123 said:


> does this mean we can unlock the bootloader without losing sony warranty?



Not really. But one can always lock the boatloader. 
This tool will help revert to stock on installing crap custom ROM.


----------



## duke123 (Dec 9, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Not really. But one can always lock the boatloader.
> This tool will help revert to stock on installing crap custom ROM.



But re locking the boot loader doesn't bring back warranty...Sony still denies warranty claims.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 9, 2012)

duke123 said:


> But re locking the boot loader doesn't bring back warranty...Sony still denies warranty claims.



but SONY cant tell what OS you were using if you manage to brick your phone.....


----------



## duke123 (Dec 9, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> but SONY cant tell what OS you were using if you manage to brick your phone.....



i didint get you..can we install custom ROMs with locked boot loaders..is it possible?


----------



## Terabyte (Dec 9, 2012)

duke123 said:


> i didint get you..can we install custom ROMs with locked boot loaders..is it possible?


Yes we can flash Custom ROM even on locked bootloaders provided the ROM supports Locked bootloaders.
I use Xperia U and there are plenty of ROMs for both locked and unlocked bootloaders at XDA


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Dec 10, 2012)

duke123 said:


> i didint get you..can we install custom ROMs with locked boot loaders..is it possible?



yes you can install custom rom without unlocking the bootloader. The only reason you might want to unlock the bootlader is to flash a different kernel and add more options like ocing etc. with locked bootlader 99% of the times even if you do something wrong you wont brick your phone, just flash ICS / GB again and you are good. But if you screw up with unlocked BL your phone can get bricked.


----------



## sainath (Dec 10, 2012)

I always preferred Sony xperia users to unlock their smartphones bootloader(If they dont care about warranty). You can use buggs fixed Kernels and install plenty of custom ROM's that enhances your phone performance. You can get features like overclocking CPU-GPU, better gaming, multitasking, less lag, better RAM management, etc. Loving my Xperia Neo V.


----------

